# Type my brother: Pulp Fiction Fan



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

My brother, @ *PulpFictionFan* also posts on this site and he doesn't have the patience to compose his own thread but said if I made him one he would respond to it. My brother is some type of NT for sure. My brother is almost undoubtedly an INTJ or an INTP as well. My brother is also undoubtedly a 6 w 5 SP/SO enneagram type as well. I believe that he leans more towards INTP than INTJ. Here are some random facts about my brother that will hopefully help you to type him...

-He is a strong intellectual and graduated valedictorian at his school.
-He has the worst people skills that you have ever seen and you have to pull teeth to get him to talk. 
-Social rules are his weakspot, and could give less of a damn who he offends when he speaks. 
-He is shit with expressing his emotions.
-He is good at finding the simplest solution to problems (Ti).
-He is very calculating with his money and can account for every single penny in his bank account. In addition, I can ask him to estimate numerical amounts for him and he will be spot on every time.
-He lives in his own little world. For fun he enjoys playing the electric guitar and listening to metal rock music.
-He tells me that he enjoys the fast pace of the music because ideas run through his mind so quickly that it makes his mind feel good. (Ne)
-At the same time, he says that he can control his thoughts well and can allow them to race very quickly in his head or to focus them extremely well. He has very good focus when he wants to. 
-He has a very sick and dry sense of humor.
-He is going to major in computer engineering. 

Please help me type this guy and feel free to ask questions too, because he said that he would join the thread and answer the questions. He was just too much of a sorry ass to compose the thread himself.


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

OK, here i go:kitteh::


> -He is a strong intellectual and graduated valedictorian at his school.
> -He has the worst people skills that you have ever seen and you have to pull teeth to get him to talk.
> -Social rules are his weakspot, and could give less of a damn who he offends when he speaks.
> -He has a very sick and dry sense of humor.
> -He is going to major in computer engineering.


Denitly an INT trait



> -He is shit with expressing his emotions.


Fi


> -He is good at finding the simplest solution to problems .
> 
> -He is very calculating with his money and can account for every single penny in his bank account. In addition, I can ask him to estimate numerical amounts for him and he will be spot on every time.


This is not Ti but Te, Te dominat/aux are efficiency master, good organizing, good with number an fiding solutions to problems with the minimal effort needed


> -He lives in his own little world. For fun he enjoys playing the electric guitar and listening to metal rock music.


Introvert


> -He tells me that he enjoys the *fast pace* of the music because ideas run through his mind so quickly that it makes his mind *feel good*. (Ne)
> -At the same time, he says that he can control his thoughts well and can allow them to race very quickly in his head or to focus them extremely well. He has very good focus when he wants to.


This is Se, Ni form the meaning but before ,they use Se to grab the information,they dont need the exact detail but what the see to form the concept, even if they can be wrong. An he plays guitar too, it make him "feel good" and their ideas flow to his mind, the legendary Ni start working and with Te form the " Ultra Thnking Mode" like Near in Deathnote

So your brother is an INTJ :happy:


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> My brother, @ *PulpFictionFan* also posts on this site and he doesn't have the patience to compose his own thread but said if I made him one he would respond to it. My brother is some type of NT for sure. My brother is almost undoubtedly an INTJ or an INTP as well. My brother is also undoubtedly a 6 w 5 SP/SO enneagram type as well. I believe that he leans more towards INTP than INTJ. Here are some random facts about my brother that will hopefully help you to type him...
> 
> -He is a *strong* intellectual and graduated valedictorian at his school.
> -He has the *worst* people skills that you have ever seen and you have to pull teeth to get him to talk.
> ...


 Could you give some clear examples instead of subjective descriptions? You may know what you mean by them, but we don't. 



> -He tells me that he enjoys the fast pace of the music because ideas run through his mind so quickly that it makes his mind feel good. (Ne)


 Not quite sure I agree with this as Ne. 



> He has very good focus when he wants to.


Is his focus like that of a Ti dom? Because that's some crazy ass focus. 

I'm more apt to say INTP as well. Bring him in here. I want him to explain something to me. :wink:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Could you give some clear examples instead of subjective descriptions? You may know what you mean by them, but we don't.
> 
> Not quite sure I agree with this as Ne.
> 
> ...


Ok I'm currently away from the house and he hasn't responded as quickly as I thought he would. I will have him come very soon though. But I can give you an example of objective decisions that he makes: 

1.He is a complete miser with money. My ISFJ father, my brother, and I all live together and pool our money together to get the weekly groceries. This guy has a set-in-stone idea of how much he wants to spend there. If we spend even a penny more than we attended to spend, this guy goes ape-shit. I mean this guy is the most penny-penching miser that you have ever seen.

2. He has zero empathy for anyone or anything. In fact, we when we went and saw the "Saw 5" movie together, I would see people getting tortured on screen and it was awful: I was an emotional nightmare watching all of these people getting hurt. It got so bad, I almost had to walk out of the movie theater because I was feeling so much pain for these people. My brother told me that it was just a movie, called me an over-emotional-pussy, and told me to sit the fuck down. He said that I was like a woman watching a soap opera. I told him, "Isn't watching these poor people being hurt, bothering you?" He then replied, "God, it's just a movie, people die everyday. Shit happens and crying about it won't make it any better."

3. Also, whenever you need a shoulder to cry on and you need someone to feel empathy for you, this guy is the worst person to go to. You will tell him that you had the worse day in the world and he will be completely unemotional and just shrug his shoulders and go back to whatever he was doing. His lack of feeling sorry for others drives my ISFJ father nuts and gets those two in fights sometimes. 

4. He doesn't care about how he comes off to the group either. The kid speaks his mind no matter what and could give less of shit how it comes off to anyone. This kid is like a clone of Dr. House.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Ok I'm currently away from the house and he hasn't responded as quickly as I thought he would. I will have him come very soon though. But I can give you an example of objective decisions that he makes:
> 
> 1.He is a complete miser with money. My ISFJ father, my brother, and I all live together and pool our money together to get the weekly groceries. This guy has a set-in-stone idea of how much he wants to spend there. If we spend even a penny more than we attended to spend, this guy goes ape-shit. I mean this guy is the most penny-penching miser that you have ever seen.
> 
> ...


All of these sound more INTJ than INTP to me. One difference between INTPs and INTJs is that INTPs want a structured inner world and INTJs want a structured outer world. INTPs deal more in the abstract where INTJs are more practical. INTJs come off as put together, organized, and responsible where INTPs come off as really weird and spacy. Both like intellectual pursuits but INTJs are more into hard science where INTPs like the theoretical sciences better. INTJ=experimental physics; INTP=theoretical physics. Does he like to come up with new theories or try to put the theories into practice?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

slyspy said:


> All of these sound more INTJ than INTP to me. One difference between INTPs and INTJs is that INTPs want a structured inner world and INTJs want a structured outer world. INTPs deal more in the abstract where INTJs are more practical. INTJs come off as put together, organized, and responsible where INTPs come off as really weird and spacy. Both like intellectual pursuits but INTJs are more into hard science where INTPs like the theoretical sciences better. INTJ=experimental physics; INTP=theoretical physics. Does he like to come up with new theories or try to put the theories into practice?


I like to come up with new theories. I have NEVER heard him come up with a new theory. He likes theoretical things, but things that are practical. For instance, he loves computers but it seems like he has never expressed the yearning to create new computers. No instead he likes to take existing technology and utilize it to it's up-most potential.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> INTPs deal more in the abstract where INTJs are more practical. INTJs come off as put together, organized, and responsible where INTPs come off as really weird and spacy. Both like intellectual pursuits but INTJs are more into hard science where INTPs like the theoretical sciences better. INTJ=experimental physics; INTP=theoretical physics. Does he like to come up with new theories or try to put the theories into practice?


According to this, I'm more of an INTP then. But back on topic, I'd say INTJ for @The Great One's brother. He comes off as an Fi user over an Fe user for sure.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> According to this, I'm more of an INTP then. But back on topic, I'd say INTJ for @The Great One's brother. He comes off as an Fi user over an Fe user for sure.


He took a functions test and Fi and Fe were his least used functions.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> He doesn't care about how he comes off to the group either.


This sounds more like Fi than Fe to me, since Fe is normally more concerned with group appearances.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Heh... every single post leads to the same answer. Ironic...


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Heh... every single post leads to the same answer. Ironic...


Yep I guess it look like you and Dwight Shrute are the same person.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I've never seen in any of your posts about him, or your brothers posts, his use of Te. Am I missing something?


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I've never seen in any of your posts about him, or your brothers posts, his use of Te. Am I missing something?


What functions do you see then?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I read this thread, and his posts, and all I can see are very surfacey descriptions of him which tell me nothing of his actual cognitive lenses, and his posts make stereotypical claims about type which makes me think that perhaps he has typed himself as an intj because he likes the idea of the intj stereotype, and does not like the idea of the 's' stereotype. I see zero evidence for Ni dom in his posts. 

My only two guesses are not intj, but I am withholding until I have more information to be more certain of an mbti type.



> After 2 years of my absence, I have returned! My reign of terror shall begin again! MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


I also see a desire to get a bit of negative attention which does not indicate to me that its the "non-deliberate acts of an Fi user" (like dr.house), but rather a more deliberate act of a socionics beta type -- Fe to cultivate a sort of image in order to be 'the insensitive guy' -- which ironically can mean that they are in fact very sensitive to even the emotional atmosphere and feel a need to make an impression, perhaps even if just coming off as aloof and insensitive. Why they want to affect it the way they affect it is whats more interesting to me. 
(I'm making an exception here and vaguely crossing over functions between type, and if anyone wants an explanation as to how I can justify this, I will pm it.)

Anyway, I am pretty sure of socionics beta quadra, but mbti type - don't know yet.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

The Great One said:


> What functions do you see then?


 So far, I see function "I" and function grumpy. Lol. This is hard to do without him here. He needs to give us more info. 

I think a lot of people are used to him typing as INTJ so that is going to be their opinion. 

INTJs do have empathy. They have it a lot more readily than other T types. This is because of Ni-Fi. They can figure out/imagine what it's if they were someone else. I've had beautiful relationships with INTJs and one INTJ friend of mine is my biggest emotional supporter believe it or not.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> According to this, I'm more of an INTP then. But back on topic, I'd say INTJ for @The Great One's brother. He comes off as an Fi user over an Fe user for sure.


I'm of course stereotyping to an extent. Te structures the outside world so they TEND to be more organized and responsible than an INTP. Furthermore Te wants hard evidence before coming to a conclusion. INTPs like myself will come to a conclusion and then won't necessarily need to see the proof in front of their eyes in order to believe it, which is why they are stereotyped to believe in all sorts of conspiracy theories lol. This also leads to the INTPs TENDENCY to like philosophy or psychology more than chemistry or physics. Now I'm sure most INTPs and INTJs like both (some may like neither) and some INTJs might like more abstract sciences than physical ones but when it comes to figuring out what box you belong in a lot of the times you have to rely on stereotypes especially since the guy typing his brother can't see inside his head (which makes it hard to type by cognitive functionality). I was just trying to explain the behavioral differences between those with Ti and Te. Some people don't think behavioral observations are as accurate but really without him being here there is not much to go on besides that.


----------



## PulpFictionFan (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe this will make things easier...

About me:
-I like my things organized like tax info all together, mail organized, etc... however...
-I like new concepts and ideas; they intrigue me 
-I like puzzles and puzzle games (ANGRY BIRDS FTW!!!)
-I have a very overactive mind and imagination
-I like pulling pranks and busting people's balls verbally
-I love challenges because they motivate me to strive harder
-I love listening to heavy metal music because of it's intense energy and speed...
-Yet I also love Bob Marley along with Pink Floyd because they're calming
-I enjoy studying about ancient cultures as well their beliefs
-I also enjoy studying different religions and their beliefs, though I'm not very religious
-My mind continually bounces around new ideas
-I'm very aware of what's going around on around me at all times
-I'm really good at reading into situations and people, as well as predicting future events
-I hate rules along with authority; I try to defy them whenever possible
-I carefully analyze everything before making a decision
-I'm an extreme perfectionist; EVERYTHING HAS TO BE PERFECT AND COMPLETE!
-I'm really good with time and time management
-Ignorance and stupidity really bother me


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Maybe this will make things easier...
> 
> About me:
> -I like my things organized like tax info all together, mail organized, etc... however...
> ...


I can see some enneagram 6 in this.


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

PulpFictionFan said:


> Maybe this will make things easier...
> 
> About me:
> -I like my things organized like tax info all together, mail organized, etc... however...
> ...


Definite Ni Se so XNXJ. I don't know about the rest. You are definitely NOT an INTP. I usually can tell right away someone is. Furthermore I think you have Te so you MUST have Fi so either an INTJ or and ENTJ. My most educated guess. Take or leave it.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

At least some kind of TJ. I think @Promethea is onto something with Pulp Fiction Fan identifying with the silly negative stereotypes of INTJs for the most part.


----------

